# Secretly hoping I'm now pregnant!!



## Beccaboop

So I think I was ovulating yesterday, today or tomorrow sometime and as we arnt TTC yet we normally use condoms the week I'm ovulating but last night we went out for a few drinks that turned into many drinks and forgot to use a condom and I'm hoping that maybe I am going to get pregnant I know the chances are really low but there IS a chance at least!!

My period is due Christmas eve so if it's not started by christmas day then I'm going to test on Christmas day!! I'm so excited!!

I don't think either of us would mind if I did get pregnant now as its only 2 months earlier than planned!! 

The only thing is I'm going out for Christmas drink with people from work next week so i dont know what I'm going to do about that yet. Maybe just have a couple of drinks instead of getting drunk!!

:D


----------



## kiki04

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Fingers crossed for you hun :winkwink:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Good luck!! :D


----------



## Beccaboop

Thanks xxx


----------



## loobo83

good luck hun xxxx


----------



## I Love Lucy

Good luck! A :bfp: would be a great Christmas present. :)


----------



## Sam 121

Good luck, how exciting!!


----------



## baby D

Oooh how exciting! Have you mentioned the possibility to OH??


----------



## Beccaboop

Yeah he knows I couldn't really remember if he did use a condom and I had to ask him so he knows I might be!! 
I really hope I am it would save us getting stressed and feeling pressured when we start TTC in 2 months!!


----------



## Quackquack99

Ooh good luck!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ahh, you should just start TTC now, if you're not. :) Why wait?


----------



## milf2be

aww hope its a BFP for you, what a lovely xmas present that would be :)

good luck x


----------



## Beccaboop

mrsswaffer said:


> Ahh, you should just start TTC now, if you're not. :) Why wait?

We're waiting till February because we will hopefully be in our own home by then we are saving for the deposit now.

It's not long now!! :D


----------



## TwilightAgain

Ooooo good luck! Hope you get that :bfp: :dust::dust:


----------



## teacup

Beccaboop said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> Ahh, you should just start TTC now, if you're not. :) Why wait?
> 
> We're waiting till February because we will hopefully be in our own home by then we are saving for the deposit now.
> 
> It's not long now!! :DClick to expand...

Good luck! Hope you get a christmas BFP! You would be in your new house by the time the baby is born so I don't see what is stopping you TTC! :happydance:


----------



## Beccaboop

teacup said:


> Beccaboop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> Ahh, you should just start TTC now, if you're not. :) Why wait?
> 
> We're waiting till February because we will hopefully be in our own home by then we are saving for the deposit now.
> 
> It's not long now!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck! Hope you get a christmas BFP! You would be in your new house by the time the baby is born so I don't see what is stopping you TTC! :happydance:Click to expand...


My husband is a bit nervous or scared about TTC I think he's going to change his mind in 7 weeks and say he's not ready even tho it was him that said February was the best time!! :(


----------



## B&LsMom

skips drinks out. I went out @ like 5 or 6 dpo for drinks and then when I got a BFP I was worried about it the whole time (even tho implantation is normally around that time and baby in theory should be fine it isn't worth the risk)--offer to be the DD or something and fingers crossed you get a BFP on Christmas day!!


----------



## Beccaboop

I did go out and I had about 5 or 6 drinks but I wasn't drunk and I also had a 3 course meal while drinking so I think If I am pregnant then the baby will be ok! And I don't think I am pregnant anyway cos my symptons have stopped! :(


----------



## kiki04

I have never understood why ppl are so panicked if they have had a drink in the TWW because A) Baby is JUST implanting and B) It doesnt even share your blood supply for the first several weeks :shrug: And when I say drinking I mean having a couple drinks and not when you are potentially like 21dpo.. I mean the first week or 2 after ovulation the baby is either not even implanted yet or implanted and not sharing your blood supply yet..

I'm not saying I would deliberately go out and get smashed, but if you arent even far enough to get a bfp then you arent far enough to hurt anyone from one or two drinks :shrug:


----------



## milf2be

kiki04 said:


> I have never understood why ppl are so panicked if they have had a drink in the TWW because A) Baby is JUST implanting and *B) It doesnt even share your blood supply for the first several weeks  *And when I say drinking I mean having a couple drinks and not when you are potentially like 21dpo.. I mean the first week or 2 after ovulation the baby is either not even implanted yet or implanted and not sharing your blood supply yet..
> 
> I'm not saying I would deliberately go out and get smashed, but if you arent even far enough to get a bfp then you arent far enough to hurt anyone from one or two drinks :shrug:

im in intrigued, whos is it sharing then? as soon as it starts to imbed within the wall of the uterus, it ruptures maternal blood vessels causing the cells to be bathed in maternal blood which then, via diffusion, nourishes the baby(or at that point the inner cell mass of the mesoderm)


----------



## kiki04

I am not starting a debate... I dont drink while pg but I would not freak out thinking I have caused my child life long issues for having 2 drinks before I even got my BFP.

And FYI...

4 weeks after conception Circulation to and from the placenta begins. The placenta is a very special, amazing organ that connections your circulatory system with your embryo's. It is made up of the chorion (the embryo's blood vessels) implanted in the endometrium (the lining of the your uterus). The placenta is so important to the embryo that it was being prepared almost as soon as he or she was conceived. (4.) The placenta works like your lungs, your digestive system, and your kidneys work, all at once. (5.) Your body shelters your embryo, and your blood makes nutrients and oxygen available to him or her, but your blood and your baby's can never mix. (11.) So your lungs, your digestive system, and your kidneys can't take care of your embryo's body -- he or she has to do that independently, through the placenta.

1-2 drinks *BEFORE* a BFP isnt going to destroy your child :dohh: But like I said... I am not encouraging ppl to run out and do it, just if you have, relax.... your child isnt ruined if you have because at such early on stages such as 7 dpo most babies havent even implanted yet!


----------



## milf2be

kiki04 said:


> I am not starting a debate... I dont drink while pg but I would not freak out thinking I have caused my child life long issues for having 2 drinks before I even got my BFP.
> 
> And FYI...
> 
> 4 weeks after conception Circulation to and from the placenta begins. The placenta is a very special, amazing organ that connections your circulatory system with your embryo's. It is made up of the chorion (the embryo's blood vessels) implanted in the endometrium (the lining of the your uterus). The placenta is so important to the embryo that it was being prepared almost as soon as he or she was conceived. (4.) The placenta works like your lungs, your digestive system, and your kidneys work, all at once. (5.) Your body shelters your embryo, and your blood makes nutrients and oxygen available to him or her, but your blood and your baby's can never mix. (11.) So your lungs, your digestive system, and your kidneys can't take care of your embryo's body -- he or she has to do that independently, through the placenta.
> 
> 1-2 drinks *BEFORE* a BFP isnt going to destroy your child :dohh: But like I said... I am not encouraging ppl to run out and do it, just if you have, relax.... your child isnt ruined if you have because at such early on stages such as 7 dpo most babies havent even implanted yet!

im not starting a debate and i didnt even give my opinion on it. i have just had my exam on placentation so i know fairly well how the placenta develops :thumbup: (also there are a few mistakes in that paragraph :dohh: was it off a baby website?


----------



## kiki04

Yes it isn't my personal knowledge, as I have heard it for a long time so I found that on the internet that I just copy/pasted :shrug:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Beccaboop have you tried testing any yet?


----------



## Beccaboop

I Love Lucy said:


> Beccaboop have you tried testing any yet?

Not yet I think it's too soon my period isn't due until Christmas eve so if it doesn't start I'm going to test Christmas day!! 

It's a bit late to be arguing about if I should drink because I already did I had about 5 or 6 drinks but I wasn't drunk and didn't feel sick! 

I don't think I will drink when we are TTC in 7 weeks but I don't think I'm pregnant anyway because we only had unprotected sex once around the time I ovulated and I don't have any pregnancy symptons anymore!! :(


----------



## Quackquack99

Beccaboop said:


> I Love Lucy said:
> 
> 
> Beccaboop have you tried testing any yet?
> 
> Not yet I think it's too soon my period isn't due until Christmas eve so if it doesn't start I'm going to test Christmas day!!
> 
> It's a bit late to be arguing about if I should drink because I already did I had about 5 or 6 drinks but I wasn't drunk and didn't feel sick!
> 
> I don't think I will drink when we are TTC in 7 weeks but I don't think I'm pregnant anyway because we only had unprotected sex once around the time I ovulated and I don't have any pregnancy symptons anymore!! :(Click to expand...

i never had any early pregnancy symptoms either, you never know until you tesr hun


----------



## I Love Lucy

Beccaboop said:


> I Love Lucy said:
> 
> 
> Beccaboop have you tried testing any yet?
> 
> Not yet I think it's too soon my period isn't due until Christmas eve so if it doesn't start I'm going to test Christmas day!!
> 
> It's a bit late to be arguing about if I should drink because I already did I had about 5 or 6 drinks but I wasn't drunk and didn't feel sick!
> 
> I don't think I will drink when we are TTC in 7 weeks but I don't think I'm pregnant anyway because we only had unprotected sex once around the time I ovulated and I don't have any pregnancy symptons anymore!! :(Click to expand...

Whenever I think there may be a chance that I'm pregnant I test like crazy with Dollar Tree tests. I can already tell I'm going to be POAS addict when OH and I do start trying. 

Good luck! You're not out until AF shows. :)


----------



## Beccaboop

Thanks guys I hope I just don't have any just yet!! I'm staying away from any shops that sells pregnancy tests I have one on the bathroom cupboard and I don't want to waste it too soon!! :D


----------



## Beccaboop

So today I tested and got a faint positive but then tested again on a different brand tet and that's was a negative!! I'm so confused!! I want to test again today!!


----------



## bobsiesgal

Deffo test again to be sure either way, and good luck! what a nice Xmas surprise it would be if you do get your positive


----------



## Beccaboop

Yeah I've asked my husband to buy me a test on his way home


----------



## RBurnett

I did a test the day before i was due to go out on a bender and it was negative so i drunk away...and drunk i was! The wednesday after i had the urge to do a test and it was positive!

Baby is fine and if u ask Drs or MW if u drink before u know there will most prob be no problem with baby x


----------



## I Love Lucy

Definitely test again! Let us know how it goes. My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Beccaboop

RBurnett said:


> I did a test the day before i was due to go out on a bender and it was negative so i drunk away...and drunk i was! The wednesday after i had the urge to do a test and it was positive!
> 
> Baby is fine and if u ask Drs or MW if u drink before u know there will most prob be no problem with baby x

Thanks for replying now that there's a real possibility that I could actually be pregnant I'm thinking of everything I've done in the last couple of weeks!!

I've had a cough and really sore throat so I've been taking cough medicine and eating throat sweets and maybe I shouldn't of!! hope it will be ok :(


----------



## Beccaboop

Well now I have 2 negative tests and a faint positive so I'm really confused!! :(


----------



## Pearls18

Beccaboop said:


> RBurnett said:
> 
> 
> I did a test the day before i was due to go out on a bender and it was negative so i drunk away...and drunk i was! The wednesday after i had the urge to do a test and it was positive!
> 
> Baby is fine and if u ask Drs or MW if u drink before u know there will most prob be no problem with baby x
> 
> Thanks for replying now that there's a real possibility that I could actually be pregnant I'm thinking of everything I've done in the last couple of weeks!!
> 
> I've had a cough and really sore throat so I've been taking cough medicine and eating throat sweets and maybe I shouldn't of!! hope it will be ok :(Click to expand...

Hun don't panic think of all the women who don't find out they're pregnant until weeks in, I myself drank NYE, took cough mixtures and suffered a 24 hour bug without knowing I was pregnant and all was fine, let us know how you get on, good luck :flower:


----------



## Pearls18

Beccaboop said:


> Well now I have 2 negative tests and a faint positive so I'm really confused!! :(

How late are you?? Take a test first thing in the morning, your wee will be much stronger then, and maybe get a digital test as well xxx

edit: I did my test in the pm and it was faint, did it in the morning and it was much stronger, it wasn't until I was over 5 weeks pregnant (so 1 week late) that I got a clear positive x


----------



## Beccaboop

MarineWAG said:


> Beccaboop said:
> 
> 
> Well now I have 2 negative tests and a faint positive so I'm really confused!! :(
> 
> How late are you?? Take a test first thing in the morning, your wee will be much stronger then, and maybe get a digital test as well xxx
> 
> edit: I did my test in the pm and it was faint, did it in the morning and it was much stronger, it wasn't until I was over 5 weeks pregnant (so 1 week late) that I got a clear positive xClick to expand...

I'm not actually late yet my period is due tomorrow I have 1 test left so I'm going what till I'm actually late then do the last test!!


----------



## Pearls18

Beccaboop said:


> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beccaboop said:
> 
> 
> Well now I have 2 negative tests and a faint positive so I'm really confused!! :(
> 
> How late are you?? Take a test first thing in the morning, your wee will be much stronger then, and maybe get a digital test as well xxx
> 
> edit: I did my test in the pm and it was faint, did it in the morning and it was much stronger, it wasn't until I was over 5 weeks pregnant (so 1 week late) that I got a clear positive xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not actually late yet my period is due tomorrow I have 1 test left so I'm going what till I'm actually late then do the last test!!Click to expand...

Yeah hun I'd wait then, as I say it took a few days for me to show, and make sure you do it in the morning- a faint positive is hopeful though :thumbup:


----------



## alette

A faint positive is a positive!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Beccaboop

alette said:


> A faint positive is a positive!!! Congrats!!!


What about the 2 negatives tho don't they cancel out the faint positive??


----------



## milf2be

Beccaboop said:


> alette said:
> 
> 
> A faint positive is a positive!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> What about the 2 negatives tho don't they cancel out the faint positive??Click to expand...

you can get false negatives but its extremely rare to get a faint positive! was it a test with a pink line you have done?like first response, they are meant to be more reliable because u can get evaporation lines with the blue ones x


----------



## Beccaboop

milf2be said:


> Beccaboop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alette said:
> 
> 
> A faint positive is a positive!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> What about the 2 negatives tho don't they cancel out the faint positive??Click to expand...
> 
> you can get false negatives but its extremely rare to get a faint positive! was it a test with a pink line you have done?like first response, they are meant to be more reliable because u can get evaporation lines with the blue ones xClick to expand...

Yeah they were all pink dye tests and the positive and 1 of the negatives was a first response test (wilkinsons own brand)


----------



## Bittersweet

Hey hun did AF arrive? 
I hope not!


----------



## puppymom

Did you test again?


----------



## OliviaRae

We are dying to know what's up!


----------



## Beccaboop

Hiya sorry for late reply.

My period arrived today I'm a bit confussed as I got the faint positive on Friday but never Mind We&#8217;re going to ttc properly in 6 weeks so fingers crossed for then. 

Thanks for all your help xxx

Merry Christmas xxxx


----------



## RBurnett

Sorry to hear, enjoy drinking loads over xmas. I cant wait to drink again :)


----------



## george83

Beccaboop said:


> RBurnett said:
> 
> 
> I did a test the day before i was due to go out on a bender and it was negative so i drunk away...and drunk i was! The wednesday after i had the urge to do a test and it was positive!
> 
> Baby is fine and if u ask Drs or MW if u drink before u know there will most prob be no problem with baby x
> 
> Thanks for replying now that there's a real possibility that I could actually be pregnant I'm thinking of everything I've done in the last couple of weeks!!
> 
> I've had a cough and really sore throat so I've been taking cough medicine and eating throat sweets and maybe I shouldn't of!! hope it will be ok :(Click to expand...


some cough medicines actually help you get pregnant - keep taking it!!!!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sorry you didn't get your :bfp: I wish you a lot of luck and :dust: when you start TTC in 6 weeks.


----------



## Beccaboop

I Love Lucy said:


> Sorry you didn't get your :bfp: I wish you a lot of luck and :dust: when you start TTC in 6 weeks.

Thank very much good luck to you too xxxx


----------

